# what u think of the .243 win



## wyolax (Nov 29, 2005)

is it bettter then .2506 ect. would it be good for deer hunting I mainly got it to hunt coyots


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought my .243 for a combination gun for deer/coyotes. I have only killed 2 deer with it but both were very solid kills. My father in law has used his .243 for deer for 30 years, and has never had to track an animal yet. I think it is all about shot placement.

I have harvested 2 coyotes and 1 fox with the .243. The yotes weren't shot up TOO bad, but I used 55 grain silvertips and I am trying to find a load that is more fur friendly. The fox was pretty hashed up by my .243, but that is because I got it while deer hunting and had my deer loads in. Overall, I love the caliber so far. It is a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have used .243 for both deer and varmits. I like the gun but like fall guy states you have to find the right loads for both. I have since switched to a 7mm for my big game and a 22-250 for yotes (I won them both). But the .243 is a great all around gun. :sniper: Shots flat and is very accurate. Just my .02 cents. Guns are like women, everyone has a different type.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Just bought a new varmint rifle today, a 25 wssm!! I was debating on getting a 243 wssm but they have trouble with the shells catching between shots. I guess the neck angle is too steep!! I am sure the 25 wssm. will be a little over kill but I will have the capabilities for long range shooting.


----------



## billyclark (Nov 30, 2005)

I have had experienece with a 243 but it was a wssm. I loved it. We sited it in for 200 yards and it only droped 3 inhes at 300 yard. Now comparing the it to the 25-06. a regular 243... odds are the difference. I like a 243 but the 25-06 are not bad either.. Both good guns


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like the WSSM cartidges are starting to take off! I saw the .243 and .223 WSSM cartidges for sale at KMART this is a good sign.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I would like to get a .223 wssm/wsm but I am left handed and I dont think anyone makes lefty bolt gun in that caliber and I am also afraid that they would be a hide-shredder. I have .243 and shot my first coyote with it at about 150 yds and hit him behind the front shoulder and it looked like he ate a handgrenade and it went off inside him. Bad hide damage from a 60 gr sierra hp at about 3800 fps(or so I was told) but otherwise a stellar caliber. Just ask Randy Andersons pal Glen Zinc. On film at least hes quite a shot with that old .243 of his.

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I know he is. I have a .243. I should call Glen Zink and ask him what kind of round he uses in his old .243. His shots always seem pretty clean, at least the side they show on the camera!


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Fallguy, I got one for you. Whos the better shot, Glen Zinc or Dave Tatum? Both guys have made some incredible shots. I like Glenn on the running shots and Dave on the really long ones. One thing I did notice and copy is than Dave uses target turrets on his rifle so he can range the coyote...click up instead of hold over and I think that is what helps him hit 300-400+ yard coyotes with that kind of consistancy. If anyone has a leopold scope and dont have target turrets on it I would urge you to try it. I can sight dead on at 100 yards and move up 14 clicks on the turret and hold dead on at 300. I doesnt help all the time but on those north dakota hang ups and 3-400 yards it sure works for him and I have had great luck at the range since i installed them on my rifles. Best part is they are fairly cheap, maybe 40-50 bucks for a set of 2.

jaybic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Man I think Dave Tatum is the better shot. He really gets the long ones, and also can hit a running coyote pretty good.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am a huge fan of the .243. I use 3 loads in my .243, and so far they have worked out quite well. If the .243 has a down side it is finding a Fur Friendly Load. In the summer months I use a reduced velocity load in my .243 Winchester with 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. This load duplicates the Velocity, Ballistics and Recoil of a .223, is quite accurate and super fun to shoot. I use this load for Varmints and Coyotes in the spring and summer.

When it comes to fall I switch gears a little and have been using Federal Premium V-Shok Factory Ammo with 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips. I have only shot one Coyote with this load so far, and in that instance it was not fur friendly. When Deer Season rolls around I switch to a handload with a 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip for Whitetails. So far I have taken one Whitetail with this load, a button buck at 222 yards. The bullet performance was great (behind the shoulder striking a rib on both entrance and exit, destroying the heart and leaving a 1" to 1 1/2" exit hole.

I know what you are thinking, and yes you are absolutely right, I have to rezero my .243 for each different load. Well that is not a huge problem with the Nikon Scope with the Target Turrets, and besides it gets me out shooting, and a little practice never hurt anyone.

Larry


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I shoot the 6mm Remington, basically a ballistic twin to the .243 Winchester. While I have never tried a reduced load, the most fur friendly bullet that I have found is the Nosler Partition. Expansion is limited, but provides great penetration from any angle. Seems to be really fur friendly on anything but a raking shot. Many, many years ago, we used FMJ's on fox, but you often had to trail the critter a while, and occasional losses were the norm. There wasn't enough tissue disruption to get the job done quickly and a gut shot critter would go forever. The only good thing about them was that they never ruined a pelt, and holes could be closed with one stitch. I hope to get out a little this winter but am having a heart procedure next week and just don't know. Time will tell. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

the 243 when loaded with a 58 grain v-max bullet is very accurate and works great on coyotes. i've shot them at distances of 25 yards to 400 yards with little to no pelt damage. it's too much gun for fox however.


----------

